# the New Stuff



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

my new stuff.


----------



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

*Kick Ass*

That is a nice turbo... I wish i could have that... what did you pay for all of that??


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

turbo=$700
fresh engine-$550 plus $120 for shipping
FMIC-$300
IC pipes-$150
JWT ECU-$600
Injectors and cobra MAF-$400
Clutch-$300
Walbro 255lph pump-$80
Fuel lines and fittings-$125
FPR-$120
-----------------------
here are the good deals
HKS EVC-4 boost controller-free
greddy type s BOV-$50
KA throttle body-$15
gauges and pod-FREE
permacool electric fan-free
Nitrous kit-$65 (someone owed me money for a while, paid with the kit)
brand new in box bigass K&N-$10
There are a few other things I'm forgetting, but you get the jist.

I probably spent around $4K or so total, but there is so much more to go
like the roll cage, and suspension and brakes and the OTHER engine I am building for it.


----------



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

*Engine*

Where did you get an engine for $550


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

http://www.soko.com/

Great company. Great prices. I really like these guys.


----------



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

*thanks*



Marc Z31 said:


> http://www.soko.com/
> 
> Great company. Great prices. I really like these guys.


They have some really good prices, I'm looking to do an engine swap because I have an 86 300zx N/A, and its to slow, do you have any ideas about what engine i should get.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

VG30DETT or VG30DE.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

How many times do I have to say it the VG30DETT will be extremely hard to install and very expensive. The VG30DE will get you nowhere and still cost bundles of money the VG30E with turbo parts swapped on or the VG30ET are your best options.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

the DE is a very good engine and it will get you somewhere with the right parts!


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

here you go jamesz vg30det.www7.ocn.ne.jp/~ram/sub2-3.html


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

85 fairlady if you were smart enough to notice it is a typo (note: two intake pipes, two intercooler pipes going to two turbos; obviously a VG30DETT) The engine is clearly a VG30DETT. Please please research things you just make yourself look like a fool when your trying to prove me wrong. 

The VG30DE will not get you near as far as the VG30ET (which will be an easy swap). It will end up costing lots and lots of money and you will only have 22 more hp then a stock VG30ET when you do the drop. If you spend loads more money you can make that VG30DE possibly put out 300hp but that will cost money. With the same amount of money it will cost to put in a VG30DE you could make a VG30ET powered Z31 have about 500+rwhp. So don't post information unless you know what your talking about. you are giving bad advice. There is no VG30DET that came from Nissan. There are a few single turbo Z32s but guess what that is all aftermarket. Unless you know what you are saying is right DON'T post up incorrect information!


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]the DE is a very good engine and it will get you somewhere with the right parts![/QUOTE]
I don't want to spend 10K to make the power I'm making with only 4K spent.
The VG30ET is one of the best engines as far as HP per dollar. I spent all of $180 on my last setup (just a few BPU's) and I went from low 16's to very low 13's. It was a lot of fun beating the crap out of my friend's 2001 cobra (he put 308 HP to the ground and around 335 tq.) He asked me what kind of turbo I had... uh... it's a stock turbo, man. He was confused. Then I told him I wasn't even intercooled, AND on a stock fuel system (save an FMU). He asked how I was so fast, and all I could think to say was "torque" Never underestimate a VG30ET. They still use those engines in automobiles today, in fact, it is nissan's only current forced induction engine. All of the supercharged trucks are SOHC V6 3.0L or 3.3L


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

It's not a VG30DeTT. I think it's a Cima engine (Single turbo).


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> It's not a VG30DeTT. I think it's a Cima engine (Single turbo).


Look at those pics they are all of VG30DETTs. They all even say twin turbo on them. Every engine has two intakes, two intercooler pipes, and two turbos.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Look at those pics they are all of VG30DETTs. They all even say twin turbo on them. Every engine has two intakes, two intercooler pipes, and two turbos.


Not to be rude to you but it's not. I work with the VG30Dett and thoses pics are not even close.

*VG30DETT*
















*What you think is a VG30DETT.*










Do you see the difference?

Intersting that it's a VG motor with a single turbo. I wonder how it performed?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I meant the pics in the website in the link 85 fairlady posted.

I know the difference between a VG30ET and a VG30DETT. Marks engine is a VG30ET. The pics of the other engine you posted are of a VG30DETT.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> I meant the pics in the website in the link 85 fairlady posted.
> 
> I know the difference between a VG30ET and a VG30DETT. Marks engine is a VG30ET. The pics of the other engine you posted are of a VG30DETT.


I see your point now.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Nissan did put a single turbo DOHC 3.0L V6 in a Z31, and called it the 300ZR. They also put a 2.0L SOHC VG in a Z31 called the 200ZG. there were a total of 6 Z31's made... the 200Z, 200ZG, 200ZR, 200ZS, 300ZX, and 300ZR.

Here is a pic of the DOHC single turbo 300ZR








and the VG20ET








I still think the VG30ET is the best bang for the buck


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The 300ZR is not turbocharged; it is naturally aspirated. The 200ZG carried the VG20ET.


----------



## Bass Junky (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey guys,

I'm searching for the turbo off a VG30DET from the 300zx.

Anybody know where I can find one?
It can be busted, as I'm only interested in the exhaust housing.

[email protected]

E-mail me if you have any info.

All help appreciated

BASS OUT


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Bass Junky said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm searching for the turbo off a VG30DET from the 300zx.
> 
> ...


What, you resurrected a year old thread for this? :crazy: Why not start a new one.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

weird to see the old setup. I just sold everything I had, and I am dropping in either the VG30DET (a DOHC single turbo) or the VG33ET (pathfinder 3.3L)

The DET made 255hp stock, and can be taken more than twice that on stock internals.

The 3.3 has been known to make lotsa power, but lotsa mods needed.

I really want 500whp on pump, and 600-650 on gas.

I will be using a T70/T3 turbo, only slightly larger than the last turbo (just more efficient)

If you want to turbocharge your NA, check www.Z31.com for a write-up on this. You can get a turbo off of a 280ZX turbo, or a 84-87 300zx (the 88 and 89 turbos were baby T25's and you don't want that crap)


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> weird to see the old setup. I just sold everything I had, and I am dropping in either the VG30DET (a DOHC single turbo) or the VG33ET (pathfinder 3.3L)
> 
> The DET made 255hp stock, and can be taken more than twice that on stock internals.
> 
> ...


How much did you make on your last set-up to the wheels?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I never had a dyno pull... but I was having trouble with the JWT ECU. Avoid JWT! Their products are over priced, and inferior to other companies. The ECU was a piece of crap. Everyone has trouble with their junk. They charge $2900 for a pair of turbos for a z32 that are good to 500hp! What a load of crap.

Anyway... I'm guessing ~400-430hp. I pulled a modded 2002 camaro SS like he was standing still (5-7 car lengths from 60-100) and had no trouble with a Z06. I want more. Most likely it was 11's, but I had too many problems with the JWT ECU to feel comfortable taking it to the track (and it's good I didn't)


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm running an SDS; I decided I didn't want to deal with JWT after reading alot of stories about ecu troubles. I should be mid-low 11s and maybe 10s, but I didn't build the car to drag race. I should be finished and ready for a dyno late this year early 06. Just in time to run into C6 Z06s that aren't driven by GM employees and GT500s. We will see though.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I'm running an SDS; I decided I didn't want to deal with JWT after reading alot of stories about ecu troubles. I should be mid-low 11s and maybe 10s, but I didn't build the car to drag race. I should be finished and ready for a dyno late this year early 06. Just in time to run into C6 Z06s that aren't driven by GM employees and GT500s. We will see though.


What all are you running from SDS? I've seen their distributorless ignition on a z31 at the MSA event, but nothing else. Do they have an ECU as well? Just curious, as my turbo swap is almost a year away from completion, but I'd like to have vendors in a row for modding.


----------

